# New from Austin



## studiosila (Aug 3, 2007)

Hello every one!
This is Saman- Im a travelling bridal makeup artist based out of Austin, TX and am delighted to be on board this fantastic forum!


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 3, 2007)

hi there!!


----------



## Janice (Aug 3, 2007)

Lovely to have you stop by Saman! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Welcome to our community.


----------



## minerva (Aug 3, 2007)

Welcome! I'm from Austin as well. Hooray for Austinites!


----------



## studiosila (Aug 4, 2007)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Rushch6 (Aug 4, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 5, 2007)

to Specktra!


----------



## Dana72 (Aug 5, 2007)




----------

